# St. Catharines Ribfest Entertainment



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Ribfest 2011 Entertainment schedule 
Friday July 29
5-7 pm Killing Time Band
8-11 pm The Caverners

Sat. July 30 
12 pm - 2pm Alfie Smith
2:30 - 4:30 Colin Lapsley Band
5pm - 7pm Under the Sun
8pm-11pm Jonesy

Sun July 31 
12pm - 2pm Subourbon Street
2:30 - 4:30 Andre and The J-Tones
5pm-7pm Trick Bag
8pm-11pm Downchild Blues Band

Mon Aug 1st 
12pm-2pm Karen Thornton Duo
2:15 - 4:30 Harvest Moon
5:30 - 7:30 New Kid in Town - Tribute to the Eagles


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Caught the Caverners there last year. Pretty good Beatles tribute band


----------

